Ask HN: What are some of the untold truths of raising VC? - jungle_bells
======
enosanto
They really are not your friends -- they are very good salespeople (as
mentioned in the other comment).

One of the most famous SV VCs who is pretty much a household name and has the
image of -> kind guy shredded our founder to pieces. It was baffling to watch
but just shows how ruthless they can be in the face of adversity.

------
shoe_hn
It's very important to understand that once they show interest it means they
need you as much as you need them. They're just very good at marketing and
putting themselves in a position of "King Makers". Be confident when you talk
to them ;)

------
tinktank
Assume things will be structured to favour the VC.

